# Spearfishing trip 12/18 (thursday) need shooters



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Planning a trip for thursday the 18th. Will be a 3-4 tank dive. We will leave from Mac's marina at 3:30 am and will return around 5:00 pm.

We will be heading out for two deep dives and then coming inshore for a shallow stuff. 

If interested in going, post up or give me a call.

Chris

850-313-0147


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Missy.......

If you are reading this, I was planning on telling you when I got enough people together. 

Now get off the computer and go make me a sandwich.


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

count me in for thursday the 18th. don't like the leave time but will make due i guess. oh missy don't worry i'll keep him safe. and oh yeah make me a sandwich too.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Martin, 

You can just come crash at my house the night before. Your going to need one lean mix, so bring a 26-27% for the first dive. 

Bring your speargun to work on Sunday and I will fix you up with a new shock cord. We have some of that 600 lb mono left and some crimps. Used it the other day on the rig and help up pretty well to some big fish.

Weather is looking good so far.


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

sounds like a plan. i'll bring my gun to work on sunday. i'll plan on staying at your place wednesday night too. hey ask missy were the hell my sandwich is, i'm freaking starving!! how deep is the first dive?


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

<DIV class=b>Thursday</DIV>South winds 10 to 15 knots. Seas 1 to 3 feet. Bays and coastal waterways a light chop. Slight chance of showers. </DIV>


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

1st dive is 160-180 ft range with some structure up higher than that. I would bring a 26% mix and maybe a steel 95 just incase you get drug to the bottom for a minute. I plan on diving it in the 140ft range, but like ot have a lean mix just incase I wind up deeper than I had planned.

All remaining dives will be ok with a 30% mix.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

I* can* get off from work

I am defiinitely IN!

(And being a cave diver........:letsparty)


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Things are not looking too shabby.......

*THURSDAY*
SOUTH WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS. SEAS 1 TO 3 FEET. BAYS AND
COASTAL WATERWAYS SMOOTH. AREAS OF FOG IN THE MORNING.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Fog in the morning and probably build in the afternoon...still a go, tho!


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

<DIV class=b>Thursday</DIV>South winds 10 knots. Seas 2 to 3 feet. Bays and coastal waterways smooth to a light chop. Areas of fog. </DIV></DIV></DIV>Looks like it's going to be doable. Final head count? So far I have Brandy, Bmoore, Jerry, Me, Martin and Need2fish on the wheel.</DIV></DIV>Everyone still in? If so I will call the day before and work out the details. For anyone staying at my house the night before, give me a call and let me know what time you'll be over so I can unlock for you.</DIV></DIV></DIV>Chris</DIV>


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

<DIV class=b>Thursday</DIV>South winds 10 knots. Seas 2 to 3 feet. Bays and coastal waterways smooth to a light chop. Areas of fog. </DIV></DIV></DIV>Looks like it's going to be doable. Final head count? So far I have Brandy, Bmoore, Jerry, Me, Martin and Need2fish on the wheel.</DIV></DIV>Everyone still in? If so I will call the day before and work out the details. For anyone staying at my house the night before, give me a call and let me know what time you'll be over so I can unlock for you.</DIV></DIV></DIV>Chris</DIV>


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm in...let you know about crashing at your place. That inverter is at the shop, BTW.


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, I will pick it up when I get my bottles.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm in. Yikes it's almost Thursday already.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

If anyone cancels or you have any more room. Give me a call 850-206-8678. Or just tell Jerry


----------

